# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Pitsos 7680WP/00

## ntinokos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ,υπάρχει καποιο video για το πώς θα αλλαξω την κάτω αντίσταση  της κουζίνας pitsos; :Bye:

----------


## tipos

Γιασου Κωνσταντινε.Η αντισταση βγαινει τραβωντας την προς τα πισω.Δεν  χρειαζεται να βρεις video,ειναι σχετικα απλο.Αποσο ειδα στη διασκορπιση η  αντισταση εχει 4 ακρα.Γραψε τη σειρα των καλωδιων σε ενα χαρτι ωστε να  μην κανεις λαθος στη συνδεση της καινουργιας και αποσυνδεσε τα  καλωδια.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι βιδωμενη η κουμπωμενη στο πισω μερος  οποτε ανασηκωσε λιγο τη μονωση της πλατης του φουρνου για να δεις πως  ειναι πιασμενη.Μολις την ελευθερωσεις τραβα την προς τα πισω και θα  βγει.Για πιο λογο θελεις να την βγαλεις?Ειναι καμενη?Εχει διαροη?Αν εχει  διαροη δες μηπως ειναι τρυπιος ο φουρνος στο κατω μερος.Ολα αυτα ενοητε  με την ασφαλεια του φουρνου κατεβασμενη ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ

----------


## ntinokos

ok ευχαριστω

----------

